# Motor temperature in BC possible?



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

mcbaze said:


> Hi!
> Still usless gauge with 57.3 data
> I think someone should compare ECUs and CAFDs from f45 2-series Active Tourer (where temperature gauge works) and any f20/f21/f22/f23 with same i-step. It could be different in FEM, KOMBI and DME/DDE (maybe).
> It looks like something is missing in ECUs software. I don't think 6WA Instrument cluster is different in f2x and f45.


Hi,

You're right, I assume some settings are missing in FEM_BODY CAFD !

Regards,
Nico


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

You know if this is possible in an F10?


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Someone should ask someone in the f45 section to post his CAFD... so we can compare...


----------



## mcbaze (May 8, 2015)

i have just checked in etk. There are different part numbers for two DIFFERENT instrument clusters on f2x and f45. So i don't think software is the same.
Anyway, i wrote to @firstcapt and asked his help with CAFDs.. But now i think there is no hope.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey there, I've been mentioned by @mcbaze so here I am.



mcbaze said:


> Hi!
> Still usless gauge with 57.3 data
> I think someone should compare ECUs and CAFDs from f45 2-series Active Tourer (where temperature gauge works) and any f20/f21/f22/f23 with same i-step. It could be different in FEM, KOMBI and DME/DDE (maybe).
> It looks like something is missing in ECUs software. I don't think 6WA Instrument cluster is different in f2x and f45.


Actually speaking my F45 2er AT doesn't have this gauge showed in BC
The fact that you're stating that in F45 there is and it is working is unfortunately not applicable to my car :thumbdwn:
Just a couple of hints:
- I have a gasoline engine and not a diesel engine: is this gauge showed also for gasoline engines?
- Could it be that it is showed on US F45s? Mine is a EU car so maybe some codes and functions are slightly different



gerazzo said:


> Someone should ask someone in the f45 section to post his CAFD... so we can compare...


Unfortunately there is no F45 section 
I already asked the admins to add a F45 section to the "1 Series / 2 Series" subforum (being a 2er AT).
They will consider adding it



mcbaze said:


> i have just checked in etk. There are different part numbers for two DIFFERENT instrument clusters on f2x and f45. So i don't think software is the same.
> Anyway, i wrote to @firstcapt and asked his help with CAFDs.. But now i think there is no hope.


Saying that I'm pretty sure that in my car it is not working I double checked my CAFDs and I have no BDC_BODY with FDL related to MOTORTEMP but I noticed I have KOMBI/3000/Funktionen/BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLE to aktiv (werte=01).
Tomo I'll check again my car even though I cycled many time all the BC functions and I never noticed any similar gauge. 
Anyway under BDC_BODY I've got a bunch of codes related to TEMP (not MOTORTEMP).... if you'll tell me what to look for I'll do a new search for that specific label


----------



## mcbaze (May 8, 2015)

firstcapt said:


> here I am.


thank you for your help.
my statement about F45 has this gauge was based on someones test drive (can't find this video). but i found some pics in this post: http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16742541&postcount=1
and this post: http://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18890462&postcount=6
and yes. both cars are diesel.
P.S. also F87 M2 has this gauge but anyway it has nothing in common with our cars..


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

mcbaze said:


> thank you for your help.
> my statement about F45 has this gauge was based on someones test drive (can't find this video). but i found some pics in this post: http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16742541&postcount=1
> and this post: http://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18890462&postcount=6
> and yes. both cars are diesel.
> P.S. also F87 M2 has this gauge http://f87.bimmerpost.com/goodiesforyou/m/m2/f87/official/interior/P90199664_highRes.jpg but anyway it has nothing in common with our cars..


In the meantime I've checked with some italian users.
Some of them (not F45 owners) do not have this gauge and when activated by coding it was not showing the temp.
One of them has got a diesel F45 and he has got a properly working gauge. He didn't code the car and he also has got a base display (not the extended version)

Conclusions are:
1) gauge is present only for diesel engine
2) gauge is present also for gasoline engine and I'm just an idiot LOL

Anyway tomo I'll check my car and I'll report you


----------



## mcbaze (May 8, 2015)

firstcapt said:


> 1) gauge is present only for diesel engine


unfortunately, it could be true. new diesel engine has something to handle this gauge.
thank you!


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

firstcapt said:


> Conclusions are:
> 1) gauge is present only for diesel engine
> 2) gauge is present also for gasoline engine and I'm just an idiot LOL
> 
> Anyway tomo I'll check my car and I'll report you


Ok guys, here I am again as promised!

I checked my car and I can confirm... option #2 is the one: I'm a complete idiot... LOL

In fact the gauge is present also in my car but I understood the reason why I never noticed it.
When you cycle the BC functions only the engine icon along with the temp status are shown. Graphic indicator is displayed only after 1 or 2 seconds.
I monitored it and it works changing the status and moving the arrow accordingly.
BTW there is no possibility to choose whether the function should be shown or not by the iDrive.

I also have the same icon and status (but no gauge) in the iDrive under car status submenu.


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

firstcapt said:


> Ok guys, here I am again as promised!
> 
> I checked my car and I can confirm... option #2 is the one: I'm a complete idiot... LOL
> 
> ...


Could you post a pic. thanks


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

no news here?


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am wondering if this option is only available with 6WA extended combi ?

Kind regards,
Nico


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
unfortunately I can't share my ECUs right now, I had a surgery, I'm still at the hospital and I don't have the PC where I stored them.
I ask @wuli1062, that has got the same car as mine with the gauge properly working if he can help you all!


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

OK,wait for a good news. thanks


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

I am also interested in this. Can it be that this only work with the new Bxx (B38, B47) engines?


----------



## mcbaze (May 8, 2015)

we don't know for sure. now we are waiting for f45 CAFDs to figure it out


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Someone with f1x/f2x/f3x and B-series engine could test this. Can't say for sure but I doubt that this is coding related, except for KOMBI part.


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm on a F32 with extended Kombi and 25d engine. Coded it but indicator doesn't move.
Don't think is a question on extended kombi or not.


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

gerazzo said:


> I'm on a F32 with extended Kombi and 25d engine. Coded it but indicator doesn't move.
> Don't think is a question on extended kombi or not.


Your car has the old N47 engine. So maybe the theory that it works only with the new Bxx engines could be real?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Which engine type? N47 or B47?


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

The 25d on the F32 is the old N47 engine.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, it is a known fact that this does not work with N47. We need someone with B-series engine and recent I-level to test this by just coding the KOMBI. If it does not work this way, then the cafd files of other control units should be checked. This is how I will proceed with this thing. It is easier to first test easy and obvious things.


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, only BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLE is needed in KOMBI, others depend on DME software.
See pictures. My car is M235i 06 2014
swfl_00002df2_019_040_001 + swfl_00002dfc_019_040_025 are swfls for M2 DME2.
Wirh these temp gauge is working, but my 235s N55 do not work properly. Swfl_00002157_029_160_001 + swfl_00002a47_029_160_003 are latest for M254i N55 (F020-15-11-505) but temp gauge does not work.
So possibly in another I-level.


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi friends! my F20, 6WA, temp gauge not working.


and another F30, basic kombi, diesel, i-step F020-15-11-505 temp gauge working!
 _sl_ _sl_


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Serg_tm said:


> Hi friends! my F20, 6WA, temp gauge not working.
> and another F30, basic kombi, diesel, i-step F020-15-11-505 temp gauge working!
> sl_ _sl_


What are the build dates of those cars?


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

wybielacz said:


> What are the build dates of those cars?


2013, engine N47


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Serg_tm said:


> 2013, engine N47


The F30 too is a 2013 with the N47 engine?


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

wybielacz said:


> The F30 too is a 2013 with the N47 engine?


no)
first pic F20, N13, i-step is old, gauge not working
second pic F30, N47, i-step F020-15-11-505


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

That is interesting info. So it seems it works on the old N47 engines too. Just the newest i-step F020-15-11-505 is required. Can somebody else with this i-step confirm it?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

wybielacz said:


> That is interesting info. So it seems it works on the old N47 engines too. Just the newest i-step F020-15-11-505 is required. Can somebody else with this i-step confirm it?


F31 330xd with N57 engine and 6WA cluster (build date 2014/06)
F020-15-11-505 ilevel
KOMBI > 3000 > BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLE = aktiv

==> not working here


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It does not work on that F30 N47. It will show COLD and gauge will stay on minimum, no matter how far you drive.


----------



## InFeRNuS (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello,

F22 M235i with N55B30O engine and Basic KOMBI (build date 2015/06)
I-Step : F020-15-03-504
KOMBI > 3000 > BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLE = aktiv










This photo was taken after driving ~30 minutes.

not working here, cursor is not moving

Hope this help.


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

I checked.
Not working, only scale and static cursor. F20, N13, build level 03.12 updated i-step F020-15-11-505
the same on F30, N47, build level xx.13 updated i-step F020-15-11-505


----------



## cottec (Oct 7, 2015)

Drove a 2015 Gran Tourer (F46, B47 Engine) yesterday.
Enginetemperature is shown and working by default


----------



## Serg_tm (Jan 27, 2016)

the last chance.., need to compare cafd DME,KOMBI and FEM paremetrs, may be we can find something interesting


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

No chance ! In the post #43 you can see pictures of my M235i MY 2014 - with DME2 SWFLs 2DF2... and 2DFC... intended for M2 -> thermometer works ! But engine works only in service mode. DME2 with its original SWFLs (2157... and 2A47...) -> thermometer does not work !! So it depends only on DME2s firmware, no on KOMBI !!!


----------



## mcbaze (May 8, 2015)

smahel said:


> In the post #43 you can see pictures


nice work!
so... as i know DME *CODING* is forbidden after 10 engine working hours. that means we won't be able to code it if we even find some differences with other series CAFDs.
But flashing is allowed and maybe in future psdzdata releases we'll finally get working gauge.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just some parameters in DME/DDE are locked after ten hours. Anyway, DME/DDE does not have any relevant parameters for this.


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, after reseting the time counter of DME (or after buying new one), it will be possible to change cafds Varianten-Config value to TL, M2 swfls and successfully upgrade to M2 DME, with a functioning thermometer, and, of course, with topping performance . See this very interesting post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=694166


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I know maisav's 523i -> 530i project very well. This is going oftopic now but are you sure that M2 engine is identical to 135i, so that M2 software works 100%?


----------



## SpilltheBimms (Jan 10, 2017)

cordezz said:


> I have a 320d F31 B47 2015/07 factory i-step F020-15-07-505 and received an update to F020-18-07-549 an few month ago.
> With bc_motortemp_enable the cursor does not move, too sad.


Should it move with older i-step?
I'm on F020-15-07-502...


----------

